# WHO-DAT



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

WHO-DAT baby, them SAINTS are back


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

moo dat...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

They showed up tonight. Got to love the Black and Gold. I wish i could have watched it but we heard it on the radio. I about peed my pants when Bush ran the kick back for a TD.

WHO DAT BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

haha is it goin to be a rematch or will it be vikings...... they whooped that arse i will say that


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

boo dat!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Whooo DATTT! bout time they showed back up to play !!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish i could have watched that game. Now, i'm looking forward to DEM BOYS to whoop some arse today.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if **** keeps playing like the first drive they dont have a chance. Saints and Vikings will meet up next weekend.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

alright walker how bout them saints now


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like we are going to be playing the vikings. **** could not keep it together.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am ready for the kick off. Cant wait to be able to watch the game. We are back in port. WHO DAT!!!!!! BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Who Dat Baby.... Favre Dat Too! Can't wait bout to start drinkin wooohooooo.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea im jettin my head right fixxin to go watch them Saints whooppp dat azzz!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

vikings ftw but if they lose i do want the saints to take it all the way


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This game is crazy...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and say there have been some very questionable calls in the OT.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Drew Breeees!!!


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

LONG TIME COMING!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Who Dat we going to the super bowl..... Wooooo Hoooooooo!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Who dat who dat who dat say they gonna bet them saints!!!!!!!!!!
We gonna to the superbowl baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Masher said:


> Who Dat we going to the super bowl..... Wooooo Hoooooooo!


 
You do know it's a FOOTBALL game and not a JAMBALAYA dish. LOL
Go Saints!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

WHO DAT BABY thats the dish of the nite


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Who Dat!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Super bowl bound baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Who's headed to Miami. Who Dat!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Superbowl bound baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

WHOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the Saints are so privileged to make it to the big show . this is the big shizzzit we deserve it baby!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

who's ready for Saints football , Who-Dat baby!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

we won the superbowl the Who-Dat Nation is tearin it down right now


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Geaux Saints!!! Good game!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Who Dat Nation baby!!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats, it was a hell of a game!


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

GEAUX SAINTS! hell must have froze cause we won the superbowl! bout time, happy for 'em!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Bad *** game


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That was unbeleivable. The best part about it was that after the game was over we headed to academy to get the sb champ stuff. They had abou 10000 people there. It was better than any parade I have been to. Got all my stuff and now I am going to sport it at the camps parade on Tuesday.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that was 1 of the best super bowls i've seen in a long time


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well we made it to the lombardi gras as they called it. we got to see all the players. it was an awsome expereince. i got my superbowl champ hat signed by lynell hamilton. so needless to say that hat is going in a case along with my bring the wood bat signed by drew brees. good thing i bought two hats that wonderful sunday night at academy. so yes this has been a really good expereince for me and my family. the bat is number 152 out of 1000 signed by brees and they are only making 10000 bats total.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I ordered two of the footballs. Some of our friends live next door to Charles Grant and he said he would take them and get the signatures we wanted on them.


----------



## bigbear410 (Feb 11, 2010)

hell ya that was a good game


----------

